# Did I screw up?



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi All,

I've never owned a Nitro car before. I just wanted something to use in my rural back yard. I won this Team Losi on e-bay for $136.00. I didn't get it yet so I don't know what is wrong, if anything, with it yet but the seller said nothing was wrong with it except for some scuffs and scratches. Can you tell me from looking at the pictures what model it is and, if it is in good condition, what it might be worth? What size motor and anything else you may know about it? Thanks.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Its some variation of the XXX-NT, not a bad deal at all. Engine is either a .12 or .15


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

U Got A Pretty Good Deal Its Pretty Clean I Think It Is A Xxx-nt


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I found it on the teamlosi web page and I'm getting the manuals and parts blow up now. Thanks. If any one owns one of these and knows any of it's short commings and weakenesses that I should be aware of please reply. Thanks.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

its a xxnt rtr, first thing, ditch those tires! get some Pins and Ribs.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

"Pins and ribs" I'm new in this hobby. I know you are talking about wheels and tires but thats all.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

He's thinking in terms of racing, Racing type tires are ribbed in front and have some sort of pin spike for the rear.

You said you're gonna run it around your backyard so the tires in the pic will be fine for that.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I would definitely get different rear tires. Those tires are oversized for the vehicle and it will be overgeared. I've used those tires before and it also creates way too much pitching in the air (like over jumps). You can use them if you want, but the truck will seem sluggish and it will burn the motor up.


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks like you got a pretty good deal. XXX-T NT. NIce controller


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm concerned about what SuperXray said about the rear tires. What would you recommend?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

He's right, the tires are large. Hopefully the previous owner had/has it geared properly for those tires. 

If you want to go to a proper size tire for your Back yard running, try a set of proline "Dirt Hawg" tires. 










More selections can be seen at : http://www.pro-lineracing.com/proline.html


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Also check to see if the stock gearing has been changed before you run it with stock size tires


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

OK & thanks for the good information. It is appreciated!


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

I would also suggest the "smasher" tires from Team Losi. They were the last set of pre-mounted tires I bought. They're about six months old and are still holding up pretty well. I've used them on dirt %95 of the time, and they get great traction.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

My local hobby shop is a Losi dealer. I'll see if he has any in stock. Thanks.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

The car finally arrived today. The previous owner changed the engine from a .15 to a Omega X7-R .21 with 3.49cc that gets 2.3hp and 30,000 rpms.

Way lot more engine than stock. I don't know when I'll be able to run it. They are calling for a pretty good snow storm starting tonight. Now that you know about the engine do you still think those tires are too much for it? Do you think the Diff. can handle it or it would have had to be changed?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not sure why someone would cram a .21 in a stadium truck, but I'm not a gas guy. I'll leave the advice regarding the mechanics of it to the people that know more.

Maybe wings and a prop are in order? :lol:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

tommckay said:


> Not sure why someone would cram a .21 in a stadium truck, but I'm not a gas guy. I'll leave the advice regarding the mechanics of it to the people that know more.
> 
> Maybe wings and a prop are in order? :lol:



That is a fact.... Plan on buying a lot of spare parts... Gearbox and drive train parts. 

WAY OVER POWERED....


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Yea Tommy. Looks like I stepped into something I'm not ready for.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

On the bright side, I'm sure if the .21 is good you could sell it for a decent amount and get a NEW .12 or .15 for your truck if you wanted.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I stand corrected! After removing some dirt I found XT 15 embossed on the motor under the cylinder head. I misinterpreted what I saw printed on top of the head but I know it is'nt not the stock engine that came with the original kit.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I think what I may have is a OMEGA X7-R 21 Buggy Racing Engine which is a 15 engine. On the cylinder head it reads Omega X7 and 21. I don't know I'm getting pretty confused.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well then, maybe you'll be good to go!


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

get a new remote lol. ive own 3 different jr radios and they all failed on me. now i use a futaba 3pdf and it runs flawlessly. just my opinion


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

and you can buy aftermarket heads. i think thats what the previous owner did. keep it on there and it will help (i think) lol. like tomm said. i am also a electric guy. not a gas guy. so ill shut up now lol.

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Now I found a new problem. The car ran OK on the first short test run except it seemed to be running too rich. I shut it down and made some carb adjustments. After the third test drive the engine revved up but the power was not transferred to the drive wheels. Any ideas?


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Diff or clutch problem?


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

*I learned my lesson!*

Well I learned my lesson! Never buy from eBay! Buy from your local hobby shop! What made matters even worse was that the seller was a pawn shop. At least if it was posted by the owner I could have said he represented it falsely by saying nothing was wrong with it. So now it's not such a good deal. At $25.00 an hour labor plus parts it's going to cost me a lot more. If I had built it up from a kit I would repair it myself. I don't know what the final $$ will be but I'm afraid it may be $50.00 or more.


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

I would advise checking it our yourself first. My gf just bought a mini-t and the the drive had problems. I had about two hours experience with the mini-t before it broke. I took the time to open up the can of the stock motor and found out that is was bad. It saved me so much money over buying a new esc + motor combo.

The secret to my success? Well, the exploded parts view was the most helpful. I lost my parts view/price list for my XXX-T long ago. I've found the online version (teamlosi.com) very helpful. Maybe you could do the same and reseach your vehicle and do the work youself. It'll be worth $25/hour to you.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

You are right. I had down loaded the exploded parts view before I brought it in for repair. I guess I should have tried. It's my first nitro RC car experience. I'll try doing it myself next time.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

The pawn shop guy that sold it on ebay gave me $30.00 back after I told him about it. So now the truck cost me only $106.00 plus $16.00 shipping. I guess I can't complain too much now.


----------



## Poocool1990 (Mar 10, 2006)

i would use thes tires gat much more catch in the dirt


http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHTP6&P=7


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Short Fuse said:


> I would also suggest the "smasher" tires from Team Losi. They were the last set of pre-mounted tires I bought. They're about six months old and are still holding up pretty well. I've used them on dirt %95 of the time, and they get great traction.


These tires ROCK for back yard bashing or the ocasional pavement run. They hold up exellent and really hookup also have that smaller tire feel.I use them for my bashing tires. I had a set of the dirt hogs and they have a lot more rotating mass are a harder compound and feel heavier. I would put smashers on the rear and a ribbed tire on the front. I ran them 1 time racing on a loose track and they worked really good. Exellent strait line acceleration,Very good cornering.


----------

